# Mount problem!

## ColdBlooder

hallo!

ich habe gentoo 2004.3 64 bit installiert und es funktioniert alles bis auf die sache das ich meine windows platte nicht mounten kann!

ich kriege folgenden fehler :

bash-2.05b# mount /mnt/windows/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,

       or too many mounted file systems

diese platte ist eine serial ata festplatte, 120gb und hat fat32 als dateisystem. ich habe auch im kernel vfat support fest einkompiliert! ich benutze kernel 2.6.9!

hier meine fstab :

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,users         0 0

/dev/sda                /mnt/windows    vfat            noauto,users            0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## oscarwild

sollte das nicht /dev/sda1 oder ähnlich heissen?

----------

## unix

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> sollte das nicht /dev/sda1 oder ähnlich heissen?

 

jub sollte es.

@ oscarwild du solltest noch angeben welche partition es ist sda1, sda2 usw

----------

## ColdBlooder

so...

fdisk -l zeigt an das die partition die ich mounten will "sda1" ist (habe ja auch nur eine partition auf der hdd). habe den eintrag auch in der fstab geändert aber es kommt immernoch er gleiche fehler!

----------

## Lensman

Schon das Forum durchsucht? Das Thema ist schon mehrfach hier aufgetaucht und vielleicht hilft dir das hier ebenfalls weiter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266348&highlight=windows+partition+mounten

Grüße,

Chris

----------

## ColdBlooder

hi!

ja ich habe die suchfunktion benutzt diesen thead aber nicht gefunden

leider hat mir das aber auch ned weitergeholfen. immernoch die gleiche meldung...

----------

## NightDragon

Sicher das es /dev/sda1 ist? und nicht /dev/sda2 oder 3 oder 4?

Hab auch schon mal erlebt, das die einzige Partition statt 1 auf 2 war.

Hm. Was sagt fdisk zum Partitionstyp? 

Gehts mit 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
```

 auch nicht?

Kannst ja auch sda2 usw... durchprobieren.

sollte dir das Mounten gelungen sein, dann schau einfach mal mit 

```
mount
```

 nach obs auch wirklich als vfat eingehängt worden ist.

Hm... ist die vfat und ntfs unterstützung in der kernel einkompiliert? evtl. als modul?

----------

## ColdBlooder

hi!

danke für die hilfe, kann es leider erst morgen ausprobieren. ich melde mich dann morgen wenn ichs ausprobiert habe!

und vfat support habe ich FEST in den kernel einkompilert und nicht als modul! (mit dem sternchen vornedran)

----------

## ColdBlooder

in meinem 1. post oben hab ich erwähnt das ich die vfat unterstützung fest im kernel drin habe.

wenn ich sda2 bis sda 5 durchprobiere kommt nur das das device nicht existiert...

sorry für die lange abstinenz aber zeit hat man halt nicht immer im überfluss...

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

hast du auch den treiber für den scsi controller im kernel?

gruss

kurt

----------

## ColdBlooder

ja, dort ist "via sata support" fest einkompiliert. (und ja, die platte hängt am via sata anschluss und nicht am promie controller den ich auch auf dem board habe)

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

was sagt

```
fdisk -l
```

----------

## ColdBlooder

hi!

das hier spuckt "fdisk -l" aus : 

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6          68      506047+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3              69        7297    58066942+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14596 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1       14596   117242338+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

----------

## kurt

hi,

ändere mal dein fstab ab auf

```
#/dev/sda                /mnt/windows    vfat            noauto,users            0 0 
```

ich hoffe du hast das verzeichnis /mnt/windows angelegt

und dan versuch einfach mal normal zu mounten 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
```

wenn mich nicht ales teuscht stört der eintrag "users" in der fstab.

gruss

kurt

----------

## ColdBlooder

ich habe oben schon geschrieben das ich es in sda1 geändert habe - ohne erfolg... und der mount befehl funktioniert nicht. selber fehler. ja das "/mnt/windows" verzeichniss existiert!

----------

## kurt

Hi

ich habe nicht sda1 gemeint sondern setz einfach ein # davor.

und wie stehts mit den nls im kernel siehe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=283371&highlight=fat32

gruss

kurt

----------

## ColdBlooder

boah, das hat auch ned geholfen... das gibts ned...

btw. 850 ist doch die codepage nummer für europa oder irre ich mich da?

----------

## kurt

hi,

es ist ein unteschied zwischen darstelung und feilsystem comunikation und tastatur und und und.

```
#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y
```

compilier doch einfach die 437 und die 850 in den kernel, soviel platz brauchen die im kernel nicht.

gruss

kurt

----------

## ColdBlooder

ES FUNKTIONIERT!! vielen dank   :Very Happy: 

habe diese zeile vergessen zu "aktivieren" :

```

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

```

----------

